# Metrolink Vs. Truck: Not Pretty



## WhoozOn1st (Aug 25, 2012)

Oridinarily I wouldn't post about a non-fatal Metrolink train-vehicle collision, but this news story from my area is accompanied by an extensive photo gallery that shows pretty clearly what went down, and how ugly it was.

Metrolink train hits truck near Camarillo; 2 injured

"The collision was reported about 5:50 a.m. [Friday, 8-24-12] on Fifth Street east of Pleasant Valley Road near an agricultural field, leaving the semi-truck on its side, the California Highway Patrol reported. The intersection of Fifth Street and Las Posas Road remained blocked until 11 a.m.

"CHP Sgt. Bruce Clark said the train was traveling east when the truck, pulling a flatbed loaded with 10 450-pound canisters of the agricultural fumigant methlyl bromide, turned toward a field. The driver apparently did not see the train, according to Clark."

_____________

The train was running in push mode to Los Angeles Union Station, led by one of Metrolink's crash energy management cab cars built by Rotem of South Korea. It was running on the 5th Street speedway after departing Oxnard, and would have been slowing for the big curve toward the stop at Camarillo.

Photo Gallery: Train collides with big rig - 11 photos.


----------



## leemell (Aug 25, 2012)

The train had time to slow down but not stop in time, BUT the truck driver "didn't see" train or apparently hear it. What a load, or reflects the activity of the driver --- phone or text, or something else. HE ran into the train.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Aug 25, 2012)

Is that blue-green car at the front the leading cab car? Never seen anything like it. I know a Metrolink driver/engineer, whoever drove that thing must be shaken up. Same goes for the passengers of the car with the shattered windows.


----------



## DET63 (Aug 26, 2012)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Oridinarily I wouldn't post about a non-fatal Metrolink train-vehicle collision, but this news story from my area is accompanied by an extensive photo gallery that shows pretty clearly what went down, and how ugly it was.
> 
> Metrolink train hits truck near Camarillo; 2 injured
> 
> ...


The most frightening photo for me was of passengers having to stand at the side of the road, waiting for alternative transportation. Couldn't they have found a safer place for them to wait?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Aug 26, 2012)

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Is that blue-green car at the front the leading cab car? Never seen anything like it. I know a Metrolink driver/engineer, whoever drove that thing must be shaken up. Same goes for the passengers of the car with the shattered windows.


Yeah, that's the Metrolink cab cars. Been on Metrolink for a few years now, and on every consist throughout the system. I agree that it would be scary for all the pax. Especially if they could see it coming and the feeling that they can not do anything about it.


----------

